# emoticon links



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

For the past couple of months, my links to emoticons from other sites haven't been working.

I thought perhaps it was just my ad filter, but even when I turn that off, my links still don't work?

Is this something that can be fixed, or am I doomed to live without?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

This is serious!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> This is serious!


I know!!!   ray:


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

If the images you're linking to are hosted on a site that isn't using https then, unfortunately, they won't show on TAB as it's now using https. Chrome, Firefox and Safari block these images as they look at them as a security risk.

Niall


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I noticed my phone ones have been working erratically here. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Hey there,
> 
> If the images you're linking to are hosted on a site that isn't using https then, unfortunately, they won't show on TAB as it's now using https. Chrome, Firefox and Safari block these images as they look at them as a security risk.
> 
> Niall


Thank!

I'm pretty sure they're http, and I've been using them on here for years.

This is a new issue.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Try adding the "s" manually.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Adding the s didn't work.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Adding the "s" manually won't work. If the site they're hosted on doesn't have https added then they won't show on a site that does have it. Unfortunately, we have no power over this, as I said Chrome, Firefox and Safari look at it as a security risk and stop the images from showing. It's at a browser level which we have no control over. What you could do, is save the smiles to your device and uploaded them to TAB and then just link to them like you normally would, or you could post them here and I could add them to the site to save you having to link to them altogether.

Niall


----------

